# Good detailers in Falkirk/Stirling



## big eck (Jan 5, 2007)

As above please

I have just bought a Red Leon cupra R and there are a few stone chips and swirl marks i'd like taken out but unsure if gettin it detailed would help.

Dont really wanna pay for a front end respray if its not needed


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Here's the list of the Detailing World paid supporting detailers:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=59867

To answer your questions - swirl marks are well within the realms of a detailer - stone chips require more serious attention and the likely filling, sanding back and polishing - iof there aren't too many this is feasible, if its a complete peppering, yu may be recommended a respray depending on the detailer tackling it.


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

big eck said:


> As above please
> 
> I have just bought a Red Leon cupra R and there are a few stone chips and swirl marks i'd like taken out but unsure if gettin it detailed would help.
> 
> Dont really wanna pay for a front end respray if its not needed


Yes like Dave said stone chips can only be touched up if they are minor but if they are excessive then a front end respray is the best solution.

Regards to swirl marks a good correction detail will rectify this and also get the paintwork looking better than original. I have a group of cars booked in to do in Edinburgh after easter which is not too far away :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sufferosa is in Falkirk


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Gavb said:


> Superfosa is in Falkirk


I'll just ignore that i think!!!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> I'll just ignore that i think!!!


Sorry Greame i wasnt sure how far you were away from Falkirk


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Jesus Firstly its Graham lol not the gay way (j/k)

Falkirk's like 2 mins mate :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Jesus Firstly its Graham lol not the gay way (j/k)
> 
> Falkirk's like 2 mins mate :thumb:


Spelling and geography were never my strong point


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Spellings mine absolute shocking at it.


----------



## big eck (Jan 5, 2007)

There isnt a lot of stone chips tbh and I take it after swirl mark removal then the car will be fully wax/polished up etc


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

:thumb: for Custom Detailers


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Another vote for Surferrosa:thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

am closer to falkirk than grizzle


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

big eck said:


> There isnt a lot of stone chips tbh and I take it after swirl mark removal then the car will be fully wax/polished up etc


This is something you will have to agree with the detailer as they should have a wide range of product choices and options to allow you to tailor the detail to your needs - generally, once the car is polished by machine to remove all swirl marks, it is cleansed/glazed/sealed/waxed (some of the above)... Best to discuss your options with the detailer you choose as they should be able to work with you and explain all steps carefully so you get exactly what you are after. 

I'm not going to recommend detailers or not, as that is unfortunately becoming a bit of a political minefield on the forum, but I would suggest having a look at the Studio and Showroom to see the quality of the work turned out by the chaps


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

You can alternatively PM Dave KG as he appears most willing to help and is more than capable


----------



## juls (Apr 24, 2006)

Visit www.customdetailers.com to see previous details and examples of the services available. Alternatively e-mail [email protected] or call 0773 866 0884 to discuss your requirements and expectations with Graham. He is based in Grangemouth and is also a DW supporter.


----------



## barclay03 (Jun 30, 2006)

on a side note.. cupra looks nice eck, much prefer it to the ibiza :thumb:


----------

